# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Good Stumble - Howdy!

## Oakenshield

Just registered and thought I would say Good morning. 
I am hopeless at this stuff so I imagine I will be using a lot of resources here, rather than advising others! 
I have a couple of things I've been meaning to do for years, did a search on how to find studs and up this site popped - Happy Days. 
I'll be in your ear in no time! 
Cheers

----------


## seriph1

welcome! get into it mate .... post away! you'll find a wealth of knowledge, experience and assistance here ... at least I do  :Biggrin:

----------

